# Maintaining my sight picture.



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Enticer said:


> I shoot a Martin Scepter V with a tension release. My problem is that if it takes more than a couple seconds to get the shot off then my sight picture gets blurry and I can't see. I find I have to keep closing my left eye to get my sight picture back.
> While trying to figure out what was causing this I realized that after a few seconds my head was moving down/tilting forward and my eye was no longer centered on the peep.
> Could this be either a peep height problem or maybe draw length? If I draw and anchor with my eyes closed then I am aligned with the peep.
> I know pictures would help but am at work right now .
> Thanks.


So, take a photo when you can. Head to toe photo, where the camera phone is far away enough, we can see the floor and your shoes, and all of you.
No long sleeves, no cap on your head, no long sleeves, no jacket. Wear short sleeves, and get the target off the floor. Get target, middle of target all the way up to your shoulder height.
So, need a full draw photo with a DEAD level arrow. Like this.


----------



## lcaillo (Jan 5, 2014)

Try shifting your focus between the sight and the target to reset your sight picture.


----------



## Enticer (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Alan, I hope this pic what you were looking for.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Enticer said:


> Hi Alan, I hope this pic what you were looking for.
> View attachment 7105517


Right shoulder is higher than left shoulder, so this will cause your sight pin to dip down, and then you try to compensate and lift up, but that HIGHER right shoulder will force your sight pin back down. You are dipping your head down, trying to follow your sight pin, which is also going to only DIP down even more, the longer and longer and even LONGER you stay at full draw. Once you reach anchor, and you decide to TAKE the shot, try to complete your shot execution inside a slow THREE COUNT....You hit anchor, you instantly decide to take the shot, so....out loud, ONE-ONE-thousand, TWO-ONE-thousand, THREE-ONE-thousand, and the release should have fired the arrow.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Drop right shoulder, lift up your right elbow all the way up to the same height as top of your ear. That will help.

More like jewalker.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Watch this video by George Ryals IV, about how to get rid of the HIGH right release shoulder.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gexDLptcios&t=11s

gexDLptcios&t=11s


----------

